# Snap On Tools



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

The only Snap-On tool that I have is a pentagon socket to open transformers.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

FCR1988 said:


> Okay, I know that this isn't automotive. But does anyone use snap on tools at work? And before anyone says they are overpriced compare Snap On's Linemans to Kleins; they are about the same price.


I see no reason to pay a super-high premium. I have never broken a Husky or Craftsmen tool but if I did it would be warrantied, so what benefit would I get from buying a Snap-On? Nevermind the higher chance of having it stolen.

BTW, the cheapest full size 9+" Linesman pliers are twice as much as Kleins.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

I use 'em, and Mac tools. Of course, I'd rather buy cheap on Fleabay than buy off their truck. What do you want to know?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Jamuz said:


> I use 'em, and Mac tools. Of course, I'd rather buy cheap on Fleabay than buy off their truck. What do you want to know?


Can they cut copper and the occasional fishtape without knicking?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Can they cut copper and the occasional fishtape without knicking?


 
That's something I'd just prefer to get cheap at something like Harbor-Freight. Abuse, break and toss. You're very familiar with the term "beater".


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Snap-on would be stolen within the first week... sad but true. I wish i could pack my bag with all nice tools that i could hand down to my son some day... but they would never make it that far. Dishonest people will see to that. Buy reasonable tools and replace as they wear. Save your money for top quality beer.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a set of 3/8 drive 4" long allens I got from the Mac truck. Used 2 of them today.


----------

